# Used grooming equipment



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone know of a source for a good gently used dryer?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

There is a classifieds section on this board, but it isn't very active. There is also a Yahoo group called dogshowstuff that sometimes has dryers for sale, or you can post that you are looking for one to buy.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

PetGroomer.com Classified Ads for the Mobile Dog and Pet Grooming Industry


Welcome to Facebook


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

This Is a good one:

Groomers BBS


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> This Is a good one:
> 
> Groomers BBS


oopsie! I forgot about that one


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh thanks a bunch!! Ill check these out right now! Stella was groomed today..and she looks so wonderful. Ill post some photos in the photo section. I dont have a good dryer..but think I want to get the K911.


----------

